# Arrow saw with bearings



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Just finished my arrow saw. Now i can roll my arrows when cutting them and no need to take vanes off. 

Materials:

Plywood
MDF
Rollerblade bearings


Pics:


----------



## Trilithon (Sep 10, 2009)

WOW, Nice!

Nice clean design.


----------



## TMax27 (Nov 7, 2006)

VERY clean design.


----------



## robinhood1 (Mar 11, 2010)

This is very nice design.I was thinking something similar on my D.I.Y arrow saw,the bearings are a great addon.Thanks for sharing !


----------



## vnvgunner (Nov 7, 2009)

Very well thought out.


----------



## MikeR (Apr 2, 2004)

That is a nice saw! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Very nice and it looks great


----------



## jstalljon (Jul 13, 2007)

Somebody enjoys wood working as a hobby....that's beautiful! :wink:


----------



## pacnate (Sep 23, 2009)

That's great. Gonna try my hand at one now!


----------



## ONE (Nov 30, 2009)

*Really NICE !!!!*

:wink: Cool i bought a bench top grinder from HF that has a flex pen extension similar to the one you are using but it is tapered.... Did you taper the block clamp to fit the flex pen attachment ???? and how did you figure out the angle ..... I am going to attempt to copy you .... Thank's for posting this ...!! if you could please provide plans and list that would be awesome.  Sweet looking arrow cutter !! :shade:


----------



## pyroman_27 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Another use?*

Looks like it makes a nice arrow spinner to test tip and nock alignment too.


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks for comments!

Here's some dimensions. (sorry i didin't find inches option so dimensions are millimeters) 

It's also pretty messy but hope it helps.

http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4691/dime.jpg




ONE said:


> :wink: Cool i bought a bench top grinder from HF that has a flex pen extension similar to the one you are using but it is tapered.... Did you taper the block clamp to fit the flex pen attachment ???? and how did you figure out the angle ..... I am going to attempt to copy you .... Thank's for posting this ...!! if you could please provide plans and list that would be awesome.  Sweet looking arrow cutter !! :shade:


I drilled 13mm hole to the block clamp and cut it half. What angle you mean? 




pyroman_27 said:


> Looks like it makes a nice arrow spinner to test tip and nock alignment too.


Good idea!


More pics


----------



## ONE (Nov 30, 2009)

Your unit is different your's has a straight shaft.... I bought one in Harbor Freight... it is tapered so i would have to seat it on a counter angle to sit it square. That really bummed me out. But never mind now that i see that the shaft on yours is straight. Awesome work !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 23, 2010)

*Awesome!*

Now that is just showing off!:idea1::thumbs_up


----------



## cwanty03 (Feb 10, 2010)

how much did it cost to make?


----------



## thedrill (Nov 20, 2008)

That is some very nice work!


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

cwanty03 said:


> how much did it cost to make?


I find all parts at home so it was free, but maybe 20$ without dremel.


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

*Inches dimensions*

Inch measurements pics: BTW great saw..................:darkbeer:


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

Just wondering if you routered the edges, or how you rounded the edges?


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

In the sincerest form of flattery - I'm going to copy that tomorrow!!!

... thinking I may just hit Pep Boys and see if they still have a 'dremel' (off brand) for $12, and I'll make it permanent (I use my dremel way too often)

Nice Job!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicely done! Appreciate quality workmanship.


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I like your flooring!


----------



## Arkapig (May 4, 2009)

WOW. That's impressive, to say the least. Wished I could talk you into making me one for me. I'd pay you for your troubles :beer:

Oops, just noticed you're in Finland. Shipping would probably be a little too cost prohibitive :wink: Very nice work.


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

Very nice and professional looking too! Now I wish I had not bought mine two weeks ago!


----------



## soonerman001 (Mar 24, 2009)

very nice setup and design :darkbeer:


----------



## jlnel (Dec 22, 2009)

neat..


----------



## DaJester (Jan 9, 2009)

Very nice job !!!


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

that looks awesome man


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

very nicely done! Most will not allow for spinning the shaft while cutting, very important to finish with a straight cut. Great Build.


----------



## hexx (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks all for comments!




Top Gauge said:


> Just wondering if you routered the edges, or how you rounded the edges?


I used cnc for making parts and then routered edges.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

hexx said:


> Thanks all for comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I'm LESS impressed.:wink:

That's an awesome set up. I've been using my ceramic tile cutter to cut shafts. It does a nice job, and keeps everything square, but I really do need a good set up specifically for arrows, and that's going to be it.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

Really nice!!!!


----------



## NJRUTNSTRUT (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice.


----------



## Chue (Feb 14, 2009)

*nice*

Beyond excellent craftsmanship! Definitely gonna try and give this a whirl on my own with your design now. Again, awesome work!:darkbeer:


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

I like that.....I got my Harbor Freight saw yesterday in the mail and I'm gonna get it made tomorrow. Probably won't be as neat as yours but I'm hoping it will do the job. Like the fellow above stated......I use my dremels way too much in my leather and knife building. Wish you hadn't showed this one, gonna make mine look like a raggety ann!


----------



## Gerry50 (Feb 6, 2006)

Could you email me the program for cnc router.


----------



## ELLERMAN (May 15, 2006)

Very nice. I may have to change may up after seeing this design.


----------



## bowhntng4evr (Dec 18, 2009)

That is one awesome arrow saw. Great job. I can't see spending $125 for an arrow saw. I want to make one now.


----------



## mding (Aug 24, 2012)

ONE said:


> Your unit is different your's has a straight shaft.... I bought one in Harbor Freight... it is tapered so i would have to seat it on a counter angle to sit it square. That really bummed me out. But never mind now that i see that the shaft on yours is straight. Awesome work !!! :thumbs_up



found this "tool" w/ flex shaft, can't tell if it's tapered though:

http://www.sears.com/wen-rotary-too...0929131000P?prdNo=11&blockNo=11&blockType=G11

also found flex shaft alone:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B003H051W2/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Hawkeye1970 (Feb 20, 2013)

Very cool. Will try and make one. It won't be as finished looking. Nice work.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

couldn't hardly be any more simple... but extremely functional! great design!


----------



## ferretboy (Aug 15, 2007)

Extremely impressive.


----------



## GrayTech (Jan 29, 2013)

Great ideas. I'm currently building a spinner / straightener / cutoff saw combination. My bearing mounts are mounted on rails to adjust the distance between the two arrow supports to facilitate the straightener part. The rest is very similar to yours. I like the way you mounted the dremmel saw, never thought of using my flexible extension, I was trying to figure out how to mount the entire dremmel tool solidly. I'm pinching your idea, its excellent.


----------



## robchevy2 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have two arrow spinners from my weston arrow saw for sale if anyone wants to go that route.


----------

